# Canon EOS 5D mark IV firmware update delayed



## abbebus (Dec 1, 2017)

Looks like Canon has hit some trouble with the 5D mark IV firmware update:


==========================
Future Firmware Plan for the EOS 5D Mark IV

We would like to inform you that release of firmware to enhance functions of the EOS 5D Mark IV, which was originally scheduled for November 29 at the same timing as the firmware updates for six other models (EOS-1D X Mark II: Ver.1.1.4; EOS-1D X: Ver.2.1.0; EOS 5D Mark III: Ver.1.3.5; EOS 5DS: Ver.1.1.2; EOS 5DS R: Ver.1.1.2; EOS 6D Ver. 1.1.8), has been postponed until late February 2018 for reasons related to firmware preparation. We would like to offer our sincere apologies to users of this product who have been inconvenienced.
In the firmware to enhance functions of the EOS 5D Mark IV, we are planning to incorporate the following enhancements:
Support will be added for chromatic aberration correction, peripheral illumination correction, distortion correction, and Digital Lens Optimizer when using Digital Photo Professional to process RAW images captured with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 17mm f/4L, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.
Support will be added to fix a phenomenon* in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.
Support for Exif 2.31 will be added.
*This phenomenon occurs when tilt or shift is applied on a TS-E lens (TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO) during LV shooting when Silent LV shooting is set (set to Mode 1 or Mode 2 on the menu). For this reason, until the firmware update, when performing viewfinder shooting or LV shooting, please shoot with the Silent LV shooting set to [Disable].


From here:
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/product-advisories/detail/future%20firmware%20plan%20for%20the%20eos%205d%20mark%20iv/!ut/p/z1/tVJNU8IwFPwr9eAxk9DQUo4F6oBaFZSP5sKENpEoTWoaqPx7U4eDTqWOB3N6yex7b3ezkMAVJJIexDM1Qkm6s_eE-Ot4Og7GkyG6vX-6GaAwGtw_Yn-E0RDD5ScAnTkhguRb_5UboTB-WtzGeILRzD_1twBI-_4FJJCk0hRmC5OUSiXXklUV26wLrbJ9aspLdKoAzQ6iVFow-8b3Zq-Zw4XOK2qLYkelw5V2zJY5TJWOlzk51a-OONQbilRkMKGcp6kbcJB2Ogh0eZCBoJdh4Hk9z9tsOKZeU1GDMmk37Po3y-yfuDoexs-WFjVbICRXcJXSnGlawlVW7jRcWQnAy0AtAVgJy1rE17Fo1u-h0B_54_7dAE2mXgOwGHQtoD8aYveqpnYCtDBPrPLeWeWuDctBsArOpdK5zdbjH40dN71pePuzN3_5bDtBvLy9kdDGSknD3k3t7b_kqsjn8zzAR0CShyLicYS7ZHOsLj4AqoFEzQ!!/dz/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/?urile=wcm%3Apath%3A%2FCanon_NewWeb_Products%2Fproduct-advisories%2FFuture%2BFirmware%2BPlan%2Bfor%2Bthe%2BEOS%2B5D%2BMark%2BIV


----------



## midluk (Dec 1, 2017)

I was already wondering about the absence of the 5D4 in the list of cameras for the update.
A three months delay either means this is some bigger problem, or they test every build for at least three months until they release it to the public.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2017)

abbebus said:


> Support will be added for chromatic aberration correction, peripheral illumination correction, distortion correction, and Digital Lens Optimizer when using Digital Photo Professional to process RAW images captured with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 17mm f/4L, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.



Given that the TS-E lenses do not have encoders for tilt or shift, both of which cause vignetting and other effects in variable amounts and locations depending on the magnitude and direction of the movement, I don't see how DLO will fully optimize TS-E images. I presume the optimizations best apply to images with the lens in the 'neutral' position.


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 1, 2017)

Wondering if the C-LOG upgrade had anything to do with this and if they now need to "split" the firmware into two versions, or somehow make the firmware detect which version is the correct one to use based on if C-LOG is installed/available or not.

I likely will not be using any of those lenses within the next 6-9 months so it's probably not a huge deal, but can't help feeling a little aggrivated that a camera I shelled out nearly $4K for (with paid C-LOG update) has this kind of delay.


----------



## CanoKnight (Dec 1, 2017)

midluk said:


> I was already wondering about the absence of the 5D4 in the list of cameras for the update.
> A three months delay either means this is some bigger problem, or they test every build for at least three months until they release it to the public.



or the developer quit to go work for Nikon or Sony


----------



## michi (Dec 1, 2017)

Curious, is the new 85L 1.4 already included in the 5DIV database or shouldn't that be in the new firmware update?


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 1, 2017)

CanoKnight said:


> per quit to go work for Nikon or Sony



....so he can program the same issues into the cameras and give Canon a bit of time to catch up on the technology 

 ;D


----------



## Phil995511 (Dec 1, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> Wondering if the C-LOG upgrade had anything to do with this and if they now need to "split" the firmware into two versions, or somehow make the firmware detect which version is the correct one to use based on if C-LOG is installed/available or not.
> 
> I likely will not be using any of those lenses within the next 6-9 months so it's probably not a huge deal, but can't help feeling a little aggrivated that a camera I shelled out nearly $4K for (with paid C-LOG update) has this kind of delay.



I totally agree with you. In addition to the price you quote, for me it is necessary to add again the objectives which cost me the price of three 5D MK IV camera.

Personally I find it disrespectful for customers to make the C-Log pay... I find Canon really niggardly.

It lacks a lot of optimizations on this camera. Photos crop at 1.7x with out vidéo fonction, Multi-spot function with average of selected points, Formatting all memory cards in exFAT, Vidéo encoding with H265 codec and RAW Video.

I regret that this camera does not offers image stabilization in video mode while cheaper cases do it, are incompatible with CFast 2.0 card and not support of Galiléo in the GPS.


----------



## vscd (Dec 2, 2017)

I wouldn't install it anyway, because I predict it will be another barrier for Magic Lantern. I know that at the moment the Mark IV isn't supported anyway, but on my old 5D Mark III with every iteration fewer features of ML were supported. That's a pity and if I would be Canon I would support them instead of constraining the great work of the community.

Features of this update: support for lenses I don't own and TimeOffsets in EXIFS, which is not that important for most of us.


----------



## hne (Dec 2, 2017)

michi said:


> Curious, is the new 85L 1.4 already included in the 5DIV database or shouldn't that be in the new firmware update?



That lens can be easily added to the camera with the lens registration tool.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Dec 2, 2017)

So...... In other words, they aren't adding anything? How typical of Canon.....


----------



## drs (Dec 2, 2017)

Updates are nice.

I had hoped for a focus peeking. Perhaps a full frame 4K read-out.

Or an improvement of the rolling shutter, which is really bad. (I have stopped even considering it as B cam)

I like the camera, but it is not where it could have been. (So far 10K exposures and continue to explore it)

Let's hope Canon gets his act together in 2018.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 2, 2017)

a mutli billion dollar company can't figure out how to make a firmware detect which cameras have what firmwares. Shame, shame, shame. Obviously a c-log issue. the firmware they make is probably a total firmware that has every camera function, and now they have to make one that can go on a c log 5div and a non- log 5d without the c-log update in the firmware itself and vice versa.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Dec 2, 2017)

drs said:


> Updates are nice.
> 
> I had hoped for a focus peeking. Perhaps a full frame 4K read-out.
> 
> ...


 Nope, the Canon user motto, if it sells well, it doesnt need to be fixed, upgraded, or meet any particular current standards.


----------



## tron (Dec 3, 2017)

These apply to DPP users. I do not consider these updates as functionality updates at all.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Tron. 
Of all the firmware updates this seems like one of the more useful as it not only adds lens correction for T/S lenses, it fixes stuff. (Also for T/S Lenses!) 
Support will be added to fix a phenomenon* in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.
Also doesn't this bit "Support for Exif 2.31 will be added." Get read by all compatible software, not just DPP. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't use c-log OR video for that matter, so I don't mind it at all that I don't have to pay for C-log.

But the corrections for TSE lenses don't apply when shifted? I know I'm changing subjects...


----------



## tron (Dec 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tron.
> Of all the firmware updates this seems like one of the more useful as it not only adds lens correction for T/S lenses, it fixes stuff. (Also for T/S Lenses!)
> Support will be added to fix a phenomenon* in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.
> Also doesn't this bit "Support for Exif 2.31 will be added." Get read by all compatible software, not just DPP.
> ...


Still how all these translate for you? Even if you (will) use TS lenses do you use silent LV and/or DPP?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 4, 2017)

When they add "peripheral illumination correction" for Canon TSE lenses, is there any chance it will fix the problem with third party lenses? Specifically my Sigma 85 f1.4 goes wonky at very large apertures when I have peripheral illumination set to "on" in the menus.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi MrFotoFool. 
Doubtful, Canon either don't care or are more than happy for you to have a reason *not* to buy 3rd party lenses! 

Cheers, Graham. 



MrFotoFool said:


> When they add "peripheral illumination correction" for Canon TSE lenses, is there any chance it will fix the problem with third party lenses? Specifically my Sigma 85 f1.4 goes wonky at very large apertures when I have peripheral illumination set to "on" in the menus.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Tron. 
I think the silent live view thing may have value, I don't currently own a T/S lens, but if I did (and I would like to, I went on a CPS course recently) I would likely use live view as these things are not something you *generally *hand hold and use in a hurry, I also sometimes use silent live view, so this fix comes in to play when you 'forget to deselect' silent live view when you put the T/S on the front, and who hasn't forgotten worse things than that! 
Plus I don't have a 5DIV so I don't have either of the items to create this issue, but what the hey!  

Cheers, Graham. 



tron said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tron.
> ...


----------



## tron (Dec 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tron.
> I think the silent live view thing may have value, I don't currently own a T/S lens, but if I did (and I would like to, I went on a CPS course recently) I would likely use live view as these things are not something you *generally *hand hold and use in a hurry, I also sometimes use silent live view, so this fix comes in to play when you 'forget to deselect' silent live view when you put the T/S on the front, and who hasn't forgotten worse things than that!
> Plus I don't have a 5DIV so I don't have either of the items to create this issue, but what the hey!
> 
> ...


hello, thanks for answering. I asked all these because although i have tse lenses (24 and 17 but i use mostly the 17) i didn't feel i am missing any functionality but i get your point about live view. Still this update seems more like a bug fixer rather than a feature update to me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Tron. 
Absolutely a bug fix update. 
I'm praying for one feature update firmware fix when (if?) they update the exif on the 7DII, I would really like gps off with power switch off, I keep forgetting to go in and enable it in the menu and it flattens the battery all the time (even when the power switch is off )if you leave it enabled! 

Cheers, Graham. 



tron said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tron.
> ...


----------

